# INFJs and Memory Recall



## LucidValvo (Dec 3, 2014)

I've read INFJs are usually future focused and do not 'live in the moment' as it's been said. I was curious how memory recall works with INFJs.

I have a difficult time remembering faces, but when I see someone in person, I remember them. I can never remember peoples names, unless I see them everyday or have known them for a very long time. I can remember places, like every house I have lived in, with perfect clarity. I can remember the exact details and facts of events from long ago, but not the emotions.

Does this sound like an INFJ or another type? I am hoping to discover more concrete proof.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, not having emotions associated with the memories certainly points to Se and not Si. Particularly since you don't seem to be influenced by your interpretations of these memories. An INFJ would remember things more that he/she participated in, worked with personally, or had a personal impact on, but INFJs often feel a sense of detachment from these memories since their sensing function is inferior. Maybe an INxJ could explain this better.

However, since INFJs have high Fe, they do tend to be good at remembering personal details/preferences. Not because of past associations (that's ISFJ) but because they're useful for the future. My INFJ sister is great at getting gifts because she'll just get straight to the point--that's what Mom wants, that's what Dad likes.


----------



## Du Toit (Mar 2, 2014)

My memory works in ways similar to what you describe. When I see someone, their face goes deep into my unconscious and I forget what they look like until I see them again. This happens with any other sensory information too.
When I recall events, I feel it in a sort of PTSD fashion: I'll either feel sad, happy or angry because I think about what it looks like to be in the situation, not because I'm reenacting the feelings I had at the time the events happened.


----------



## etherealfemme (Jul 27, 2014)

My boyfriend is an INFJ and his memory is so awful! We often have the same conversations and i'm too polite to say "WE'VE ALREADY HAD THIS CONVERSATION!" but something clicks after a minute and then he remembers - same as you  
He forgets places that we've been or things that have even happened, like meeting some of his family.. He remembers lots of little details such as things I like or specific information about me though.


----------



## LucidValvo (Dec 3, 2014)

etherealfemme said:


> My boyfriend is an INFJ and his memory is so awful!


I get that as well. My folks and friends are often aggravated when we have a conversation that we've already had. I always have a hard time remembering things, especially if they aren't important to me. I'd definetly say my memory is biased, as in, my memory chooses what it wants to remember, rather then remember everything equally. Kind of a pain, especially when I end up annoying people and then feeling bad about it.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

I'm good at remembering a person's...essence? I guess that's the right word. I don't tend to remember what they look like or what their names are. Sometimes when I physically see them I can put the pieces together and be like: "That face looks familiar. I think they're the person I met who's really full of themselves and is obsessed with D&D." 

I don't seem to have much of a memory in general. I've often re-read books without realizing that I've read them before until I get to a certain point in the story and then it clicks. "Oh. This is familiar. Guess I have read this one. Wonder when that was? Weird."
Unless something really stands out to me or I REALLY like it, I don't tend to remember it until something jogs my memory.


----------

